# Odessa's Sunny Day Out!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yesterday we took Odie for a walk and it was windy and pretty chilly. Her harness didn't fit over her jacket properly and she started walking really funny and super slow and I eventually ended up carrying her all the way back. 

Here's my cold baby... Does anyone have any suggestions for harnesses that fit well over jackets? I know a lot of people use buddy belts, but I was thinking of something that maybe doesn't fit so close behind the leg. Puppia perhaps? 









Then today we got lucky and it was 10 degrees and sunny! So beautiful out. She started her day by getting her nails trimmed (which is a breeze now btw) then we decided to take her to a park that we haven't been to with her before. She loved it. I mean LOVED it! She was all jazzed up and running around, smelling all the smells and just having the time of her life. Sunshine really does make a difference! 

We don't usually encounter many obstacles on our walks since we just walk around the neighbourhood or hike up a mountain. This park had runners, bicycles, little kids, dogs, you name it. At one point she was walking right beside a noisy wheelchair and she didn't care at all. She's never had any issues but I was a little nervous because it was so busy. She was absolutely fine and looked like a pro. She's grown up to be such a well adjusted little dog. I'm so proud!

Here are some pics of Odie's day out:

All strapped in









I'm ready! Let's go!









I just love this because her shadow is so cute, but looks a little hairy because of her sweater 









We walked up the the point that dogs were allowed and decided to stop on a bench to soak up some sunshine









Taking a little break and watching all the people walk by









Ahhh, this is the life 









Rawr! I'm a dinosaur! Haha, this is mid-yawn









Afterwards we went to Odie's favourite pet store and she shopped for a treat









Treat time! I broke off a tiny piece of this for her. It's coated in yogurt and she wanted it at first but wouldn't eat it. She's a meat girl through and through. 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you calling 10 degree beautiful? I am such a southern girl I would never last!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Are you calling 10 degree beautiful? I am such a southern girl I would never last!


Haha that's Celsius, which would be 50 f. Does that help? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha that's Celsius, which would be 50 f. Does that help?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes it does! 50 and sunny is is doable. I was wondering how you didn't have gloves on


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awww Odie is such a little sweetie. And I love her outfit! Perfect weather for a day out. I'm glad you had a good day!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BellaPeony2013 (Mar 7, 2013)

So very adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's so precious!! Enjoyed every pic! Such a pretty lil girl! 

Puppia fits nicely over clothes. No clue on buddy belts. We've never tried those.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Such a sweet baby! We have a Susan Lanci harness that we got from zoranna. It fits well over Chloe's dresses. I don't know how it would fit over heavy clothes though since we don't really need them in Alabama. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Odie is SO cute! I love black & tan chi's!

Also, just noticed you were also in Canada, what part? We live in Nova Scotia!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Ode is so sweet!

Angel has a Puppia harness and I put it over his sweaters. It fits nicely. I do have to adjust it for sweater and no sweater!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks like a perfect day. She is adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Yes it does! 50 and sunny is is doable. I was wondering how you didn't have gloves on


No gloves here! Although I did just have to go for a drive and put the seat warmers on. 



TLI said:


> She's so precious!! Enjoyed every pic! Such a pretty lil girl!
> 
> Puppia fits nicely over clothes. No clue on buddy belts. We've never tried those.


Thanks! What puppia harnesses do you use over clothes? Just curious what kind is best. The black one she's wearing in the pics works well over sweaters, but it would be nice to have an alternate. 



ljwilson said:


> Such a sweet baby! We have a Susan Lanci harness that we got from zoranna. It fits well over Chloe's dresses. I don't know how it would fit over heavy clothes though since we don't really need them in Alabama.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


We have a Susan Lanci harness too. The size we have fits so perfectly on Odie that it wouldn't fit over her clothes. Don't you love those harnesses? They're so nice!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Owl said:


> Odie is SO cute! I love black & tan chi's!
> 
> Also, just noticed you were also in Canada, what part? We live in Nova Scotia!


She's got a little white on her too! We're in BC. I've been to Nova Scotia once when I was younger on a school trip. So nice there!



Angel1210 said:


> Beautiful pictures! Ode is so sweet!
> 
> Angel has a Puppia harness and I put it over his sweaters. It fits nicely. I do have to adjust it for sweater and no sweater!


Oooh what kind of puppia harness do you use?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have the step ins. Vest type. You can use it under or over their clothes. For over, you'll want the harness a bit bigger. The step ins aren't really adjustable.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my darling Odessa, you are living the life that every doggy deserves, 
long adventurous walks, delicious rewards, and a mama that loves you
unconditionally. You're a lucky girl, and a gorgeous one too! I swear you 
get prettier with every thread mama posts. :love2:


Krystal try Puppia step in vest style. Chanel always wears them over hoodies &
sweaters. I'm at my brother's right now, so I don't have the pics with me, but
here is a link to an example...
Puppia Vest Step In Dog Harness DOTTY- PINK - S, M, L | eBay

The absolute best thing about these is they last forever! And wash SUPER well
in the machine! Very comfy & soft too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, if you aren't familiar with the Puppia vest, you can get them in all different patterns, materials, colors, etc. Not sure what size Odie wears, but only the mesh comes in the XS. It fits an 8/9" chest. The Small fits a 12" chest. There isn't much adjustability, so if you are going to use it over clothes I'd go with an inch or two bigger than her chest. If you use it under her clothes, I'd get the one to fit her exact chest measurement. Hope this helps.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

T, I got good news for you, it's no longer only the mesh that come in xs, there are others. Awesome, no?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As far as I know the XS vest style like I use only comes in the mesh. They used to carry other vest styles, with the patterns in the XS, but no longer that I know of. They carry the overhead in an XS in patterns, but the overhead XS is the same size as the small step in vest, 12" chest. I haven't bought any in awhile. They last forever. Gave it a google and still only see the XS vest in the mesh. If you found the patterned vest in XS, please post the link. I'd love to have some "fancy" ones.  xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> As far as I know the XS vest style like I use only comes in the mesh. They used to carry other vest styles, with the patterns in the XS, but no longer that I know of. They carry the overhead in an XS in patterns, but the overhead XS is the same size as the small step in vest, 12" chest. I haven't bought any in awhile. They last forever. Gave it a google and still only see the XS vest in the mesh. If you found the patterned vest in XS, please post the link. I'd love to have some "fancy" ones.  xxx



Here you go. 

These are all xs vest style. BUT they are made _a bit _smaller than the
mesh vest. The mesh you like is for 9.5-10.2 inch chests, two of the ones I
posted are smaller, and one a bit bigger, yet all are xs. As you probably know
Puppia sizes vary.


JUNIOR PLAID HARNESS B BY PUPPIA

PUPPIA DOG STORY HARNESS B - SIZES XS-L

ORION B HARNESSES - SIZES XS-XL - CAMO or SKY BLUE


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Here you go.
> 
> These are all xs vest style. BUT they are made _a bit _smaller than the
> mesh vest. The mesh you like is for 9.5-10.2 inch chests, two of the ones I
> ...


It's about dang time they added some patterns in the XS vest! I used to search high and low. Every time we'd find one, it would be out of stock. Not sure why they stopped making them for awhile. But weeeehoooo!! Now I have something else to add to my buying lists.  Thank you very much!!!! xxxx

Yeah, you can't go by those charts. The mesh I have is an 8" chest. You could get away with using it for 9", but nothing bigger. For some reason each site will give varied measurements for the same vest. That's one of the reasons I'm reluctant to buy online. A few members here bought the XS mesh going by the chart, and found out it was smaller than listed. We got to where we'd just measure for each other if we had the item. It avoided a lot of returns.  We also found out that anything lined ran about 1" smaller than the listed measurements. So it's best when buying online, unless you're sure, to get someone to measure theirs for you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The best charts to follow are the ones on the actual Puppia site. 
Many Ebay sellers for example often put wrong measurements, so 
I always double check at the official Puppia site. But then again
all of Puppia harnesses, no matter the style stretch out a lot, but
luckily shrink back after a wash. I'm glad you liked the links I posted,
I find the first pattern extra cute, especially the beige and pink ones.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, actually it's 8 1/2".


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> The best charts to follow are the ones on the actual Puppia site.
> Many Ebay sellers for example often put wrong measurements, so
> I always double check at the official Puppia site. But then again
> all of Puppia harnesses, no matter the style stretch out a lot, but
> ...


Unfortunately I don't even find the Puppia site to list all of the correct measurements. :/ No trouble here with our Puppia's stretching or shrinking. 

Thanks again a ton for the links, hun!! I'll definitely be checking them out. :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My pleasure.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info, ladies! For puppia, where do you measure the chest, the widest part? I know with Susan Lanci, you do it right behind the legs and Odie is 12 1/2" there. Now I have something to window shop for online! Why do I always like the most expensive model in everything?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks for all the great info, ladies! For puppia, where do you measure the chest, the widest part? I know with Susan Lanci, you do it right behind the legs and Odie is 12 1/2" there. Now I have something to window shop for online! Why do I always like the most expensive model in everything?



Always the widest part of the chest, the girth, right behind the legs.
The measurements written on the Puppia site are meant to indicate
the chest sizes the harness will fit which is why they usually say "this
many to that many inches". These are very stretchy harnesses, once
your dog is actually walked in it, runs it, etc, it'll stretch, so even if
it is a bit tight at first, it usually isn't an issue for long. Chanel has a
huge collection, partially from my Pom, we had a bunch of smalls for
her puppy days, but she wears a medium now, and I gave many away.
Listen Krystal, wait a day, I'll be coming home soon, I'll take a look to
see if I have a Puppia vest in a small for your girl, this way you get to
try it and see if you like it, before actually buying the expensive model
you want. I think I gave them all away on here, but you just never 
know, it's worth a shot to take a looksy. I'll make myself a little note
right now so I don't forget, my memory is awful I have to write everything
down.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! How did I miss this?
Princess Odessa so beautiful! love the 2nd picture, I just wanna smooch that gorgeous face xx


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe you don't want to do this to their coats but I've actually cut a slit in the coat where the hook is on the harness as long as you sew the edge of the slit it doesn't really damage the coat
I've bought a few that have come like that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks for all the great info, ladies! For puppia, where do you measure the chest, the widest part? I know with Susan Lanci, you do it right behind the legs and Odie is 12 1/2" there. Now I have something to window shop for online! Why do I always like the most expensive model in everything?


Yeah, right behind their front legs at the largest part of their chest. 

One thing I'll mention, from my experience, and others here as well, you can't really go by Puppia's measurements listed. A few here that have babies that require a size small by measurements found them too big. It was actually an issue with all sizes. A lot of it depends on your pups build, not just chest measurement. I ended up ordering several before finding ones that fit well. Mine wear them naked, so I needed a good fit. Also, not to dispute LS, but we've never had an issue with them stretching. If you wash on cold, or even hand wash, air dry, or low dryer setting you shouldn't see much shrinkage either. I did have one that I needed to shrink, and even hot water wash, hot dryer didn't do the trick. With the fine boned Chi's, you have to get a good fit, otherwise it'll sag in the front around the neck and legs. Then you end up walking and you'll look down and they might only have one leg in, or both legs out. :lol: So even if Odie has a 12.5" chest, if she's finer boned, the small could be too big. Over clothes it could be perfect. There is quite a size difference between the XS and small, though. They will list each size as fitting say, example, 11.6 to 12.2 because of the adjustablity of the Velcro. But again, you'll really need to try one closest to Odies measurements to know what will work. Once you find her fit, you'll love Puppia. I'm not fond of the overhead style, but some prefer that one over the vest style. Anyway, I would start with the small step in for Odie. It should fit 12/13" with the Velcro adjustment. 

In the years I've been here, there have been tons of threads of members trying to get a good fit with the Puppia. The problem is not so much the measurement of the chest, it's the shape of your pup. But I will say that I love Puppia, and I think you'll be very pleased with them.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love Odie. She's just beautiful. She's one of my favourites on the board. Well done to you and her for her fantastic behaviour on your busy outing, it sounds like she did great!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> ... Also, not to dispute LS, but...



T, it's ok girl, do not worry, we don't need to agree on everything, LOL. 
Our dogs use these harnesses for complete different purposes, 
in different ways, it's normal to not have the same impression 
about them. Main point is that they are AWESOME harnesses! :thumbright:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What fantastic pics!!! But what else would you expect from a fantastic day? She looks like she had a great time. I love your car seat! I didn't read through all the post so forgive me if someone else mentioned this, but sometimes sweaters have little holes for the leash to come through so you can put the harness straight on her then put her sweater on then add the leash. That's what I do for Lulu. Hope this helps!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

On the puppia topic the harness LS sent me for Willow was an XS and that is a tad too big on Willow. She measures 6.5" around the neck and 10.5" around the chest if that helps any. I'm not sure there would be enough space for a chi that is 2" bigger so I'd probably go with the small. Xox


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> On the puppia topic the harness LS sent me for Willow was an XS and that is a tad too big on Willow. She measures 6.5" around the neck and 10.5" around the chest if that helps any. I'm not sure there would be enough space for a chi that is 2" bigger so I'd probably go with the small. Xox


Yeah, the Puppia sizing is a tough one. The Puppia that LS sent you for Willow is the overhead style. The XS in that style is for 12" chest. The step in vests are sized differently. The XS in the step in, like the one I have fits a chest size of 8 to 9". The small overhead like the one you have would be too big for Odie. But the small in the vest style would probably be perfect for her. I'm not sure why they make each style in the same size for different measurements. It just confuses people. Plus, the measurements they list aren't very accurate. Hope that all made sense. :lol: 

Overhead style puppia in XS fits 10 to 13" chest. The small overhead I think is for 12.5 to 16". This style is more adjustable than the step in. 

Step in, vest style puppia in XS fits 8 to 9" chest. The small step in, vest style fits 12 to 12.5". Less adjustability. The only downside to this style is from 10 to 12" chest, there isn't a size that fits. 

Hope some of this helps, Krystal, and doesn't confuse or deter you from trying them out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Step in, vest style. 










Overhead style. 










They also have a style called, rite fit. Similar to the overhead, but has adjustable neck.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Always the widest part of the chest, the girth, right behind the legs.
> The measurements written on the Puppia site are meant to indicate
> the chest sizes the harness will fit which is why they usually say "this
> many to that many inches". These are very stretchy harnesses, once
> ...


Thanks! If you have one that you don't need anymore and want to sell, I'll buy it. Just let me know. 



miuccias said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! How did I miss this?
> Princess Odessa so beautiful! love the 2nd picture, I just wanna smooch that gorgeous face xx


Can you imagine if we got all three of our dogs together? It would be cuteness overload!



Triciad said:


> Maybe you don't want to do this to their coats but I've actually cut a slit in the coat where the hook is on the harness as long as you sew the edge of the slit it doesn't really damage the coat
> I've bought a few that have come like that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the suggestion! I don't think I would be able to sew her jacket, just because it's made of a pretty durable waterproof fabric. I also think I would ruin it! That's a good idea though for fleece sweaters. 



Buildthemskywards said:


> I love Odie. She's just beautiful. She's one of my favourites on the board. Well done to you and her for her fantastic behaviour on your busy outing, it sounds like she did great!


Aw that's so nice.  Odie says thank you! She did so great. 



lulu'smom said:


> What fantastic pics!!! But what else would you expect from a fantastic day? She looks like she had a great time. I love your car seat! I didn't read through all the post so forgive me if someone else mentioned this, but sometimes sweaters have little holes for the leash to come through so you can put the harness straight on her then put her sweater on then add the leash. That's what I do for Lulu. Hope this helps!


We all had a great time. We haven't had sun in sooooo long and it's amazing what a little sunshine can do! I love that car seat too, Odie got it for Christmas. I might actually buy another one when I have the money for our other car so I don't have to switch since I drive both. I actually do have a jacket with a hole for a harness, but we use a Susan Lanci harness mainly and the rings on the harness go the opposite way of the hole so it's kind of tricky getting them through. Hope that makes sense! They need to make those holes a little bit bigger.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, the Puppia sizing is a tough one. The Puppia that LS sent you for Willow is the overhead style. The XS in that style is for 12" chest. The step in vests are sized differently. The XS in the step in, like the one I have fits a chest size of 8 to 9". The small overhead like the one you have would be too big for Odie. But the small in the vest style would probably be perfect for her. I'm not sure why they make each style in the same size for different measurements. It just confuses people. Plus, the measurements they list aren't very accurate. Hope that all made sense. :lol:
> 
> Overhead style puppia in XS fits 10 to 13" chest. The small overhead I think is for 12.5 to 16". This style is more adjustable than the step in.
> 
> ...


Haha this is so confusing! I might see if I can find one somewhere that will accept returns just in case. Odie really does have a little bit of a strange body. She is super dainty but she does have a large chest. Do you think that both styles are equal in terms of pressure on the neck?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha this is so confusing! I might see if I can find one somewhere that will accept returns just in case. Odie really does have a little bit of a strange body. She is super dainty but she does have a large chest. Do you think that both styles are equal in terms of pressure on the neck?


Yeah, it can be confusing. When I bought my first I went by a members size recommendation and it literally fell off of the girls. They could walk right out of it. I ended up trying probably about 10 different colors, patterns, different sizes, and either had to return them, or sell them here. 

I personally don't like the overhead style at all. You can't adjust the neck, but you can adjust the chest. So in the XS overhead, you have this big ole baggy neck part, and you can adjust the chest to fit all the way down to around 10". After awhile they came out with the rite fit, same style as the overhead, but you could adjust the neck. Many members here liked that one. 

If Odie has a dainty build, the small in the vest style would be my recommendation. But you may find that it fits better over her clothes. The reason is because the dainty build does not have the wide front chest and stockier legs to fill that area out. But the XS would be too small. It's itty bitty. Big size difference from the XS to Small in the step in. Anyway, so that I don't make this confusing, I'd go with the small step in. Not the small overhead. That would swallow her. If you like the overhead style, go with the XS in that style. Like the one LS sent Willow. 

The vest style will have less pressure on the neck. It sits below their trachea. The overhead sits higher on the neck.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, it can be confusing. When I bought my first I went by a members size recommendation and it literally fell off of the girls. They could walk right out of it. I ended up trying probably about 10 different colors, patterns, different sizes, and either had to return them, or sell them here.
> 
> I personally don't like the overhead style at all. You can't adjust the neck, but you can adjust the chest. So in the XS overhead, you have this big ole baggy neck part, and you can adjust the chest to fit all the way down to around 10". After awhile they came out with the rite fit, same style as the overhead, but you could adjust the neck. Many members here liked that one.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's kind of bizarre how their styles have such different size ranges.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, that makes perfect sense TLI, thanks for the clarification  I'm not a big fan of the fact that you can't adjust the neck too. I haven't read the rest of the thread but that's why I love buddy belts - they're totally adjustable and don't put any pressure anywhere near the neck. Mylo doesn't tend to pull in it now but if he does he doesn't make choking noises for 10 mins like he did. At the moment he's wearing it on the middle hole over a hoodie and it fits fine but it also fits perfectly on the second to last hole naked. I'm a hue fan already!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thank you! It's kind of bizarre how their styles have such different size ranges.


You're very welcome!  Yes, I agree. I still can't figure out why they do it that way. Go to the Puppia website, click on harnesses, and check out the wide range of same sizes having different measurements. It'll do your head in. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Yep, that makes perfect sense TLI, thanks for the clarification  I'm not a big fan of the fact that you can't adjust the neck too. I haven't read the rest of the thread but that's why I love buddy belts - they're totally adjustable and don't put any pressure anywhere near the neck. Mylo doesn't tend to pull in it now but if he does he doesn't make choking noises for 10 mins like he did. At the moment he's wearing it on the middle hole over a hoodie and it fits fine but it also fits perfectly on the second to last hole naked. I'm a hue fan already!


Yeah, I took a look at the pics of Willow in the overhead, and it fits exactly why many dislike that style. The neck is 8 or so inches in that one, but yet you can adjust the chest down to 10" or as big as around 13". It just doesn't make sense why they would design it that way.  The step in doesn't sit high on the neck like that. It sits more where the front of their chest starts. If you can find one in the vest style that fits your pup well, you'll love it! It's just better if someone can measure theirs for you, vs. going by any of their size charts. 

I haven't tried the buddy belt. I may order one just to check it out. I have SO many harnesses, though. Most custom made by Park Avenue Dog Harnesses. They are made to fit your pups exact measurements, and are so lightweight. They do Velcro around the neck, so I wouldn't recommend them if your pup pulls.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just caught up on the thread. Sorry to be the one saying something different to everyone else but I'd forget the puppia completely and go with a buddy belt. They're really comfortable, don't go near the neck, they're adjustable so unlike the jacket style puppia harness you can use it for when she is wearing clothes and when she is wearing nothing. Mylo has more or less stopped pulling since we got it and finds it comfortable to wear both with clothes and without (and this is the special line so if you go for luxury or fancy they're even softer and less rigid). It doesn't cut into his legs or chest or rub and the fit is perfect from the measurements they gave, no need for returns. They last ages and clean off with one wipe. Plus much easier to get on and off. I'd highly recommend one - and I'm not on commission, I promise! In fact I love it so much I'm going to get one for Willow


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah, I took a look at the pics of Willow in the overhead, and it fits exactly why many dislike that style. The neck is 8 or so inches in that one, but yet you can adjust the chest down to 10" or as big as around 13". It just doesn't make sense why they would design it that way.  The step in doesn't sit high on the neck like that. It sits more where the front of their chest starts. If you can find one in the vest style that fits your pup well, you'll love it! It's just better if someone can measure theirs for you, vs. going by any of their size charts.
> 
> I haven't tried the buddy belt. I may order one just to check it out. I have SO many harnesses, though. Most custom made by Park Avenue Dog Harnesses. They are made to fit your pups exact measurements, and are so lightweight. They do Velcro around the neck, so I wouldn't recommend them if your pup pulls.


I do like the look of the park avenue ones but the Velcro does put me off even though Willow doesn't really pull. The fact that it sits on the neck puts me off a bit also. I'm going to get a buddy belt for Willow. I love them and since they're adjustable it should last her and she can wear it for with clothes and without. I found that on the smallest setting it didn't fit her around the chest - she managed to put both paws through the neck so that the neck was around her chest and then I had a hard job getting it off!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've just caught up on the thread. Sorry to be the one saying something different to everyone else but I'd forget the puppia completely and go with a buddy belt. They're really comfortable, don't go near the neck, they're adjustable so unlike the jacket style puppia harness you can use it for when she is wearing clothes and when she is wearing nothing. Mylo has more or less stopped pulling since we got it and finds it comfortable to wear both with clothes and without (and this is the special line so if you go for luxury or fancy they're even softer and less rigid). It doesn't cut into his legs or chest or rub and the fit is perfect from the measurements they gave, no need for returns. They last ages and clean off with one wipe. Plus much easier to get on and off. I'd highly recommend one - and I'm not on commission, I promise! In fact I love it so much I'm going to get one for Willow


Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to check them out. I don't need one for when she's not wearing clothes as we have a Susan Lanci harness that fits her like a glove, but we definitely need one for over clothes. What do you think about using a buddy belt with a car seat? I was thinking something with a thicker strap in the front might be better, but I think that a harness they won't fly out of is probably the most important.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to check them out. I don't need one for when she's not wearing clothes as we have a Susan Lanci harness that fits her like a glove, but we definitely need one for over clothes. What do you think about using a buddy belt with a car seat? I was thinking something with a thicker strap in the front might be better, but I think that a harness they won't fly out of is probably the most important.


That's absolutely no chance if her coming out of a BB. I find them really nice and secure. I don't have a car seat or anything but I know that Zorana has used her BBs with her car seat so perhaps you could ask her? I don't know if this is just me, or accurate since I don't have a puppia vest but I'd trust something more that is solid in the front in a car seat than something that is held together by the fastening at the front.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I do like the look of the park avenue ones but the Velcro does put me off even though Willow doesn't really pull. The fact that it sits on the neck puts me off a bit also. I'm going to get a buddy belt for Willow. I love them and since they're adjustable it should last her and she can wear it for with clothes and without. I found that on the smallest setting it didn't fit her around the chest - she managed to put both paws through the neck so that the neck was around her chest and then I had a hard job getting it off!!


Yeah, that's definitely the downside to Puppia. Finding the right fit can be a PIA. :/ I'd say if the buddy belt works well over and under clothes, it would be the perfect choice and less headache trying to figure out the 100's of sizings. :lol: I really like my Puppia's, but it was no easy task getting a good fit. 

I'll have to try the buddy belt.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to check them out. I don't need one for when she's not wearing clothes as we have a Susan Lanci harness that fits her like a glove, but we definitely need one for over clothes. What do you think about using a buddy belt with a car seat? I was thinking something with a thicker strap in the front might be better, but I think that a harness they won't fly out of is probably the most important.


That was my concern with the BB too. For the car seat.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> That's absolutely no chance if her coming out of a BB. I find them really nice and secure. I don't have a car seat or anything but I know that Zorana has used her BBs with her car seat so perhaps you could ask her? I don't know if this is just me, or accurate since I don't have a puppia vest but I'd trust something more that is solid in the front in a car seat than something that is held together by the fastening at the front.


The Puppia vest fastens at the back.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah, that's definitely the downside to Puppia. Finding the right fit can be a PIA. :/ I'd say if the buddy belt works well over and under clothes, it would be the perfect choice and less headache trying to figure out the 100's of sizings. :lol: I really like my Puppia's, but it was no easy task getting a good fit.
> 
> I'll have to try the buddy belt.


I would recommend them. I never spend that amount of money on stuff but they're well worth it. Even the other half commented how much he liked them and if we could get one for Willow and he never comments on anything I but them!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> The Puppia vest fastens at the back.


I must have completely the wrong idea about how you put them on! Oops!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I would recommend them. I never spend that amount of money on stuff but they're well worth it. Even the other half commented how much he liked them and if we could get one for Willow and he never comments on anything I but them!


Well you sold me. I'll give them a whirl.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> Well you sold me. I'll give them a whirl.


Cool. Let me know what you think. Obviously I meant buy not but! It's too early in the morning/late at night. I have to stop waking up to go the toilet and then staying on CP for an hour!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's very secure. Doesn't bind around the legs, sits further down in the front to where there is no pressure on the neck. Perfect if you get the right fit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Cool. Let me know what you think. Obviously I meant buy not but! It's too early in the morning/late at night. I have to stop waking up to go the toilet and then staying on CP for an hour!


Haha!!! I do the same thing. :lol: It's 1:20 AM here. Time for me to crawl in bed. Night night, ladies. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The front.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Krystal, we use ipuppyone harness for over her big coats or sweaters. I'm very happy with it. It fits like the puppias, but cheaper. Look at all those bully sticks!! Doggy likes.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww Odie looks like she had a blast! And I love the picture showing her pearly whites! She is so gorgeous! I hope she got lots of treats and bullies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just read through a little more of the posts, I agree w Melissa, skip the puppia and get a buddy belt. I'm waiting on a coupon from pucci And catana for 25% off, then I'm ordering one for Mimi and one for Willow. Let me know if you want one for Odie, it's free shipping to me and then about $5 to Canada if I ship it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like yall had a blast! She is too cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, I'd give both a try and see which one fits your needs. Maybe you can get both used to try out, or someone with a good return policy. Anyway, was just trying to help and give you options. It could turn out that you dislike Puppia, but it's an option if you want to give them a whirl.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well my love, I checked...unfortunately I don't have any smalls left in the vest
style. I do have brand new smalls in the over the head style, but in that model
small will be too big for Odie, because that is what Chanel wears. I do have one
brand new Pinkaholic harness, which may fit, but I don't think it'll look good over
clothes, but it'll look cute on it's own. 
Here it is...it is yours if you like.(and there is no way I'm taking money from you)




















Also, I did not mention it since you said you don't want a BB, but the girls
are right, there is nothing better. Yes it sits right behind the legs, which is
why I could not bring myself to buy it for years, worrying that it'll cut the
pups' armpits. But it does not, it molds to your dog's body, facilitating
movement, the quality and durability are great, and they work super well
over clothing. If you wish to see pics of Puppia and/or BBs over clothes,I'm
now home and have my pic collection at my disposal, I don't mind posting
pics, but I think you've seen them all in the past.

Let me know if you want me to send you the Pinkaholic! Muah!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Just read through a little more of the posts, I agree w Melissa, skip the puppia and get a buddy belt. I'm waiting on a coupon from pucci And catana for 25% off, then I'm ordering one for Mimi and one for Willow. Let me know if you want one for Odie, it's free shipping to me and then about $5 to Canada if I ship it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I might take you up on that! I do like how the buddy belts are so adjustable so it would likely fit over some of her thicker jackets. I'm going to check out their site right now!



~LS~ said:


> Well my love, I checked...unfortunately I don't have any smalls left in the vest
> style. I do have brand new smalls in the over the head style, but in that model
> small will be too big for Odie, because that is what Chanel wears. I do have one
> brand new Pinkaholic harness, which may fit, but I don't think it'll look good over
> ...


You're the best. I think that I might just throw in the towel and order a buddy belt. Thank you for looking though! Everyone seems to love buddy belts and I won't have to risk it not fitting. I can join the buddy belt club?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Krystal, I'd give both a try and see which one fits your needs. Maybe you can get both used to try out, or someone with a good return policy. Anyway, was just trying to help and give you options. It could turn out that you dislike Puppia, but it's an option if you want to give them a whirl.


Thank you so much for your help! I'm leaning more towards a buddy belt now but will keep puppia in mind now that I know a bit more about the sizing. I know that I would probably like both harnesses and I might get a puppia in the future to use with the car seat.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm...to join the BB club you must do two things...1. Get a BB...and 2. Post cute pics of Odie in it!!! 

So do you want the Pinkaholic harness or it's not your taste/style?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Hmm...to join the BB club you must do two things...1. Get a BB...and 2. Post cute pics of Odie in it!!!
> 
> So do you want the Pinkaholic harness or it's not your taste/style?


Haha okay I'll try to fill those requirements! I think that I'm going to pass, only because she does pull sometimes so it might not be the best style for her. We did have one of those types of harnesses for a long time before I realized. I think that pink one is super cute though! Did you buy it for Chanel when she was a pup?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha okay I'll try to fill those requirements! I think that I'm going to pass, only because she does pull sometimes so it might not be the best style for her. We did have one of those types of harnesses for a long time before I realized. I think that pink one is super cute though! Did you buy it for Chanel when she was a pup?




No problem, I know just what to do with it. 

No this harness was not Chanel's. I used to have a good friend in the doggie
business, she spoiled my pups, but I also was a good client of hers, I bought 
in bulk mostly, for our rescue dogs, our own pups and for gifts for my friends
and for shelters. I had what hubby called my "stock/inventory" lol. I no longer
have this connection, so I've been slowly but surely running out of things,
down to practically nothing really, we've given it all away. What I do have left
is brand new, and I'm sure it'll find good homes in no time, so don't worry
about saying no to the harness, I'm not offended one bit. If you do end up
getting a BB, please post pics. And if you need help with sizing or collection
choice, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Krystal, I don't know if u can handle the Bb club!! Haha, totally kidding! I think you will be happy with it if you decide to get one. I'm hoping they send a coupon ASAP!! Also, if you need help w sizing, let me know, I have sizes 2, 3, and 3.5 in case you have questions.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> No problem, I know just what to do with it.
> 
> No this harness was not Chanel's. I used to have a good friend in the doggie
> business, she spoiled my pups, but I also was a good client of hers, I bought
> ...


Now that I've learned all about Puppia, it's probably time to learn about Bb! I'm going to go back and look at some of your photos again. What style do you have?



Zorana1125 said:


> Krystal, I don't know if u can handle the Bb club!! Haha, totally kidding! I think you will be happy with it if you decide to get one. I'm hoping they send a coupon ASAP!! Also, if you need help w sizing, let me know, I have sizes 2, 3, and 3.5 in case you have questions.


Haha pleaaaaaaase can I join? Going by the chart, it looks like Odie would be a 3. Her girth is approx. 12 1/2" and she's 5 lbs. What do you think?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Now that I've learned all about Puppia, it's probably time to learn about Bb! I'm going to go back and look at some of your photos again. What style do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha pleaaaaaaase can I join? Going by the chart, it looks like Odie would be a 3. Her girth is approx. 12 1/2" and she's 5 lbs. What do you think?


I'm in the same position with Willow...she's half an inch into the size two. Since you're going to be using it over clothes I'd definitely go for the 3. Zorana posted this fantastic thread a while ago that might be helpful http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/72997-buddy-belt-comparisons.html


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup! Size 3, that's Lola's size too. She has a 12.5" chest and weights just under 5lbs. It fits her on the second tightest hole naked and on the 4th hole with clothes which is great bc she only wears one size where Leo wears a 2 naked and a 3 w clothes. 

I have 2 classic ones (black and blue), I special color (hot pink), and 4 luxury editions with Swarovski crystals from a retired collection (black, dark grey, and 2 dove grey).


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Just read through a little more of the posts, I agree w Melissa, skip the puppia and get a buddy belt. I'm waiting on a coupon from pucci And catana for 25% off, then I'm ordering one for Mimi and one for Willow. Let me know if you want one for Odie, it's free shipping to me and then about $5 to Canada if I ship it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aren't you lovely and helpful? Sounds like you're the buddy belt fairy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Aren't you lovely and helpful? Sounds like you're the buddy belt fairy!


Haha, thanks! I just feel bad for people who have to pay tons for more the same thing!! That stinks!! I love to help if I can!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Haha, thanks! I just feel bad for people who have to pay tons for more the same thing!! That stinks!! I love to help if I can!!


And that's why you're such a lovely person and a wonderful friend


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Krystal, you & Zoranoushka are right, Odie will need a size 3. I wish they would 
just make a size 2.5, they have a 3.5, so why not?! Seems like a lot of Chi
owners could use it. As for style, they are all the same, but they do separate
them into different "collections", some are softer and more flexible, as you'll
be able to see in Zorana's thread. The "Classic" and "Special" ones are tougher,
the "Luxury" and "Fancy" melt in your hands. The softer ones are usually more
expensive. I use them all, and love them all. I think the tougher ones are more
durable, and the softer ones are better for pups with sensitive skin or very little
hair. All are well made though. I think my old pics are gone, I clear my Photobucket
every once in a while. Zorana has pics, if you wish to see the BBs on my girls
too I can post pics, it's not a problem. Watch out, once you go BB, you never
go back...they are highly addictive.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to be honest, I'm going to be hard to convert! I really love the Susan Lanci harness we have, because it fits so well it's like a second skin. We'll have to see! I like the sound of the "melts in your hands" collection . 

In other news, I left to go to the movies and my wooflink bag was waiting on the doorstep! I didn't even have time to open it and now I'm going to have trouble concentrating on the movie because I want to put Odie in it so bad. Haha. I didn't have to pay duty or taxes and the shipping was only $6. Almost too good to be true? Wonder if I'll get something in the mail. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow that does sound too good to be true! I'm happy for you.
I didn't pay any fees on the carriers I got from US, but the 
shipping was always around 30$. Girl, you better post pics 
of Odessa in her new ride!  Enjoy your movie!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say  Odessa has such a beautiful face, her eyes are to die for. Loved all the pictures!


----------

